# Madara, the dancing queen?



## Louchan (Feb 22, 2012)

... So Madara is into dancing. To the point where he has to make (clever?) references and comparisons to it in the middle of battle. A rather unexpected character trait but hey, why not? I'm gladly expecting at least a few dancing Madara fanart after this.

Discuss Madara's possible (tragic?) past as a dancing pro.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe he lost a dance competition to Hashirama, and that's why he wasn't elected Hokage?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 22, 2012)

All Madara ever wanted to do was dance, but his parents forced the shinobi life style on him. It was always shinobi this or shinobi that. Madara couldn't take it anymore so he decided to become the most powerful shinobi of all, and change the world into a place of dance. To do this he challenged the Shodai, the last person keeping him from his dreams  of dancing till his hearts content. Little did Madara know that Shodai hated dancing more than his parents, and favored flower arranging instead. Shodai's dreams were of a flower world that he would personally arrange.  Neither one saw their dreams come true and died. Now they are one and can live out their dreams together dancing and arranging flowers with the shinobi they fight.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 22, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Maybe he lost a dance competition to Hashirama, and that's why he wasn't elected Hokage?


Highly possible. See that look on his face in the first panel? Just mentioning dancing fills him with so much rage.


----------



## Summers (Feb 22, 2012)

That's the most personality I have seen from him. Its a step in the right direction for him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2012)

Does he know Ghirahim's dance I wonder?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 22, 2012)

I think he is just old. Probably he thinks he is cool when he says stuff like that.


----------



## MminatoO (Feb 22, 2012)

Edo Madara will be Pamela Anderson's partner in the upcoming dance with the stars.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 22, 2012)

Hashirama was the best dancer and Madara was jelly


----------



## Zenith (Feb 22, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> All Madara ever wanted to do was dance, but his parents forced the shinobi life style on him. It was always shinobi this or shinobi that. Madara couldn't take it anymore so he decided to become the most powerful shinobi of all, and change the world into a place of dance. To do this he challenged the Shodai, the last person keeping him from his dreams  of dancing till his hearts content. *Little did Madara know that Shodai hated dancing more than his parents, and favored flower arranging instead*. Shodai's dreams were of a flower world that he would personally arrange.  *Neither one saw their dreams come true and died. Now they are one and can live out their dreams together dancing and arranging flowers with the shinobi they fight.*



 Nice


----------



## Delicious (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara "The Dancing" Uchiha 


Me Gusta


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FWstyHN4Iy4[/YOUTUBE]

The true reason why Madara and Hashirama hate each other


----------



## WasteU (Feb 22, 2012)

He Evolved His Sharigan many times in order to learn all the dance move's in the Ninja world.


----------



## Rama (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara probably dances to Samba.


----------



## Kage (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sure he was the cream of the crop back in the day


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 22, 2012)

I could see it now.  Countless hours of him perfecting his movements.  Plus with his sharingan, he could copy the best dancers.  Madara is now officially the best dancer in Naruto


----------



## Yuna (Feb 22, 2012)

Aw. He just wants to dance with somebody who loves him.


----------



## Sock (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara + Izuna vs Hashirama + Tobirama when they were still mercs before the forming of Konoha?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WA1mhJFwwYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JoiVEyCosEE[/YOUTUBE]

Madara?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 22, 2012)

Madara's about to go foot loose on the Kage.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought it was strange he kept referring to dancing. 

Ah well, I like those strange traits in villains.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4jR9P9YJGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]


THIS IS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE CONSIDERING THIS THREAD!

:rofl :rofl :rofl

  

  

damn, wish i could rep right now.


----------



## left behind (Feb 22, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## αce (Feb 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]



what.

**


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Maybe he lost a dance competition to Hashirama, and that's why he wasn't elected Hokage?



this. 


Uchihahahas clan was the undeclared champion of the world dance competition, so when Madara lost to Hashirama at dancing contest... everything was ruined and the clan would never be the same.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 22, 2012)

Step Up 5: Madara's Macarana


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 22, 2012)

"Dancing with an Uchiha" 

I like the sound of that :sanji


----------



## Summers (Feb 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]



WTF IS THIS@!

You are now the only true Uchiha fan or at the very least the most intense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 22, 2012)

I like how he remembered talking to Oonoki about dancing 60-odd years ago and just carries on the conversation like it was five minutes ago.  Are conversations about dancing that memorable to him or does he just have a lot of them?


----------



## Fireball (Feb 22, 2012)

That's how they rolled back in the day. Show me your dance moves and I tell you what kind of shinobi you really are.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Feb 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]



too awesome to be true.


----------



## Ginkurage (Feb 22, 2012)

When the anime catches up to this point we'll get another Bacchikoi ending, featuring Madara.

[YOUTUBE]uGIrVOOYH_Y[/YOUTUBE]

Calling it.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 22, 2012)

Dancing Uchihas and flower arranging Senjus...these are dark days indeed  



A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Feb 22, 2012)

No wonder kishi has never show the complete Madara vs Hashirama fight, the dance moves will be too extreme to draw. Or in the old days it was like yugioh, but instead of card duels they have dance duels (?!)


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Feb 22, 2012)

next chapter  --  itachi vs sasuke:

you cannot win little brother. you don't know the right steps...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2012)

LOLOOOL, its now canon madara was michael jackson. i was wondering why he kept telling others they cant dance for shit


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Welp, this is a thing *dances out of thread*


----------



## jacamo (Feb 22, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Maybe he lost a dance competition to Hashirama, and that's why he wasn't elected Hokage?



it all makes sense now


----------



## Summers (Feb 22, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> When the anime catches up to this point we'll get another Bacchikoi ending, featuring Madara.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uGIrVOOYH_Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Calling it.



They make some weir opening and endings. Seen the one for this arc? its crazy.


----------



## Mister (Feb 22, 2012)

The more he says shit like 'dancing' - around flowers on top of that! - the more I think he seemed to be in-love with Mito.


----------



## JPongo (Feb 22, 2012)

It's the new power obtained from gaining EMS!

Dat M-ABBA-ra


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 23, 2012)

No mention of Kimimaro in shinobi dance thread? I am disappoint, NF


----------



## Ch1pp (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarcasm of the word in context or not,   it pains me that only few realize that *''dance''* can be used as disambiguation of *''fight''*.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 23, 2012)

DarkShift said:


> Sarcasm of the word in context or not,   it pains me that only few realize that *''dance''* can be used as disambiguation of *''fight''*.



you just RUINED the thread fun


----------



## Ch1pp (Feb 23, 2012)

atenzor said:


> you just RUINED the thread fun


That's my bad


----------



## WizzzeR (Feb 23, 2012)

poor Ōnoki, for half a century he was basically like this: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (Feb 23, 2012)

Left panel cracks me up every time I read it and his face doesn't make it better


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 23, 2012)

now i see what orochimaru was about, he wanted to copy madara, so he turned into michel jackson


----------



## Kiss (Feb 23, 2012)

Dancing Madara.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 23, 2012)

Epic thread is epic. Someone needs to make a dancing Madara sprite. 



A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit. Hilarious video. Will rep in the morning


----------



## Psychic (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, I cant believe how much he looks like Sasuke. He must be his great grandfather or something.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> Wow, I cant believe how much he looks like Sasuke. He must be his great grandfather or something.



Older Sasuke + Long hair = Madara.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 23, 2012)

Tobi will dance next


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Feb 23, 2012)

Luckilly the Kages have Gaara of the Funk! or else they'd stand no chance!


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 23, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Tobi will dance next



You're LATE.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 23, 2012)

Nidaime Mizukage said:


> You're LATE.



 Where the fuck was this from?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2012)

he theme song will be dancing queen


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah,he makes the ABBA proud.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 23, 2012)

So what genre do you guys think Madara dances to?


----------



## Spica (Feb 23, 2012)

A dancing Uchiha is as funny as cat-videos. Just the thought.... 



Scorp A Derp said:


> So what genre do you guys think Madara dances to?



HEY MAMBO

MAMBO ITALIANO

HEY MAMBO


----------



## Sock (Feb 23, 2012)

Madara vs Shinobi Alliance IRL


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 23, 2012)

madara dances this to hashirama:


----------



## Sock (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara dances this to hashirama:


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 23, 2012)

Sock said:


> Negative, that was Hashirama's counter to Madara.  That's why Hashirama ended up with Mito instead of Madara, who died an bachelor with no heir.
> 
> We know this because it's a fact that Seal singing that song will without fail, get any girl in earshot to drop their panties.  Think of it as the genjutsu version of naruto's sexy jutsu.


makes sense 


i still prefer it as a hashimada thing


----------



## Brian (Feb 23, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]



Then a Hashirama cos-player came in and stole his spot light


----------



## Klue (Feb 23, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck is this shit? 




A.Glover92 said:


> Where the fuck was this from?



A filler scene during the "Capture the Three Tails" arc.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 23, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]


AHAHAHAHHA

this made me remember this


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 23, 2012)

this thread is just


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 23, 2012)

ofc, Hashirama is the goddamned king


----------



## Slayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Madaras dancing is perfect.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 23, 2012)

madara will soon appear on dancing with the stars


----------



## lacey (Feb 24, 2012)

Omfg, the screaming in that Madara video...

Still had a good laugh over it though.



> madara will soon appear on dancing with the stars



With Hashirama as his partner, no less.


----------



## Caelestis (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMa3Z_ffGMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 24, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> So what genre do you guys think Madara dances to?



Some gay shit which was cool 100 years ago 

Seriously, ain't all old guys like that ?


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 24, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nae1rbxHNeo[/YOUTUBE]





Caelestis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMa3Z_ffGMY[/YOUTUBE]


it's like, whoever upload these videos either had very early spoilers of this chapter or they could see the future. it seems too epic for it to be just a coincident.


----------



## lazer (Feb 24, 2012)

I pray i don't see Caramelldansen madara... the one with marth rly made me wanna vomit.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 24, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> it's like, whoever upload these videos either had very early spoilers of this chapter or they could see the future. it seems too epic for it to be just a coincident.



For the first one apparently the guy who uploaded it is the one dancing.


----------



## Caelestis (Feb 24, 2012)

lazer said:


> I pray i don't see Caramelldansen madara... the one with marth rly made me wanna vomit.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do4SFGeZ5N8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> makes sense
> 
> 
> i still prefer it as a hashimada thing




Not one but two Dancing Queens.


----------



## Semplice (Feb 25, 2012)

Madara in a tutu dancing Tchaikovsky's _The Nutcracker._

NOW.  gun


----------



## Hyuga 4 Eyes (Feb 26, 2012)

The place, the leaves dance, the fire burns. The fire of the shadow illuminates the villages (Ch 137 pg. 17 & 18)

Hiruzen, it looks like its my turn next...but I...never did become Hokage. No matter how far I went, I could never catch up to you. You are the leaves bathing in the sun, I am the roots that grow in the dark. (Ch 481 pg. 12)

Those are off the top of my head, but I could swear that the old school ninja's all used some poetic form of speech throughout the manga.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 26, 2012)

Prepare for Random: 

They not only dance, but sing too!

Imagine this scenario: 
Madara sets up a trap of giant tigers in the Forest of Death to endanger Mito, planning to save her - because the Damsel in Distress trope is a surefire way to get someone to fall in love with you in _Naruto_. She has the Kyuubi after all [he wants his pet bijuu back] and is a fine looking woman to boot; double win for him.

Then Hashirama, that tree hugger and bromantic rival, ruins it by saving her instead:










 (Hashirama as Captain Hammer )


----------



## Chibason (Feb 26, 2012)

Funny thread is funny. 

Madara used the 'dancing' phrase to be cool..... I like it


----------



## takL (Feb 26, 2012)

the first tsuchikage also advised onoki like "listen, dont abandon your will.... and you'll step splendidly" 

both iwagakure and madara are fussy about dance it appears.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread. 

The Valley of the End was a substitute for the prom Madara never got to go to.


----------



## Leuconoe (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Valley of the End = Ultimate dance floor


----------



## Slayer (Feb 26, 2012)

I feel bad Madara never got to go to prom.


----------



## TheFlash (Feb 26, 2012)

It is a little known fact that one of the Rikudo's powers was incredible dancing skill.

Rikudo Sennin's ninjutsu is such that the fact that he threw it down on the dance floor like a pro 24/7 is often overlooked. 

Madara's dancing skill has already been firmly established. The key power he was granted by the taking of Izuna's eyes was not merely EMS: he also gained kick-ass dancing skills. 

Nagato's inability to dance was actually the third great pain in his life. 

Though Tobi's dance skills are as of yet undocumented, it would be appropriate to speculate that they will live up to the Rikudo name.


----------



## Rama (Feb 26, 2012)

I wonder what Madara thinks of the choreography in the current Naruto Shippuden Opening


----------



## Slayer (Feb 26, 2012)

Rama said:


> I wonder what Madara thinks of the choreography in the current Naruto Shippuden Opening



​


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 26, 2012)

SlayerOfGoku said:


> ​


----------



## Rama (Feb 26, 2012)

SlayerOfGoku said:


> ​



 I'm glad we agree Madara


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Or maybe Madara finds everyone's fighting skill so inferior he just refers to their fighting style as dancing as a sign of disrespect.


----------



## Kaname Kuran (Feb 27, 2012)

Next Edo dance off Kimimaro versus Madara Uchiha who shall win? Tune in next week!!!!


----------



## whatuwan (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe the real reason why Madara hates Hashirama is that Hashirama can dance better than him.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys should maybe take this seriously, I do believe it's possible that madara is going easy on all these guys and he does something like capoeira.
Boom

Madara hung out with the black crowd  as a kid, the first hokage hung out with the rich white kids.  They had an underground street battle which ended with all them getting along, Madara was the one who couldn't make nice and went off and challanged the first to a one on one dance battle.  Black and Whites alike lined up on the surrounding battle and watched it happen.  

The 9 tailed fox was so impressed and put to tears by their dancing that he joined in.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 27, 2012)

That makes him even more awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 27, 2012)

i wonder if he would approve this dance


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if he would approve this dance



​


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if he would approve this dance


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2012)

Of course he is into dancing. Wanna humiliate your opponent? Dance around him while he does one pitiful attempt after another to land a hit on you. History will remember it.

The entire concept of doing a "victory dance" after crushing your enemy was created by him. Wouldn't put it past him to dance on the grave of someone that annoyed him, either.

Dat Madara.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if he would approve this dance



​


----------



## Fay (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder if he would approve this dance


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 27, 2012)

Feel the beat from the tambourine!


----------



## Meraxes (Feb 27, 2012)

He can dance if he wants to... he can leave his friends behind.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 28, 2012)

He was probably into dancing on his opponent's graves. Dancing on Hashirama's must have been really satisfying


----------



## gostfern (Mar 11, 2012)

lazer said:


> I pray i don't see Caramelldansen madara... the one with marth rly made me wanna vomit.



[YOUTUBE]FPdjCCatWHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GodOfTheMilk (Oct 2, 2014)

*uchiha break dance*


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like he taught Obito how to break dance in that cave b4 he died.


----------



## Chad (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like studio has been watching some WWE.

Itachi will always *love* hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim


----------



## Selina Kyle (Oct 2, 2014)

wow


just wow


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 2, 2014)

How I've missed this thread.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 3, 2014)

Contrary to popular belief, I think Madara was an excellent square dancer, one of the finest in Konoha


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 3, 2014)

Was reading the first comments til I saw they were from 2012!!!

I can't believe dudes predicted dancing Madara a full 2 years before the reveal!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 3, 2014)

That whole OP had a lot of nice moves by him.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Oct 3, 2014)

It's even more hilarious when you imagine Hashiboob dropping a beat while Madara is wrecking the mat.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 3, 2014)

Uchiha Madara he rocks


----------

